# Solved: Remove advanced system protector



## roscoeplr (Apr 18, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to remove Advanced System Protector? I tried to uninstall program, but Windows block stated file does not exist. ACS block still shows up on screen upon computer start up. I went into registry to remove but was not sure which file was ACS. Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hya ,download the free revo uninstaller see if that will trace and remove it


----------



## roscoeplr (Apr 18, 2011)

I downloaded free REVO installer and ran program to uninstall Advanced System Protector. Block came up stating File "C\Program files (x86)Systweak\Advanced System Protector\unins 000.dat does not exist. Cannot uninstall.

Any further suggestions?


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

did you uninstall from add/remove or your programmes,you could look in your c-drive >programme files and see if there is a folder in there to delete


----------



## roscoeplr (Apr 18, 2011)

I did go into my "C" drive program files and did find Syswteak, however when I tried to delete it a block came up and stated "Folder in use cannot delete because file is open in another program. Close the folder or file and try again. Any suggestions on how I can find the program that is open?? Very frustrating.


----------



## mangoh (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you tried this?

It's useful for deleting programs that do not show up in the control panel (add/remove programs)


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

Roscoepir,i suggest you reinstall the advanced protector again,reboot yor machine into "safe mode" then try removing with "revo" or what was suggested in the last reply.


----------



## roscoeplr (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. I was finally able to remove this Pest, after re-installing ASP, rebooting and using revo uninstaller in safe mode. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## chris432159 (Sep 4, 2011)

*hi there i had the same problemyes you canuse revo uninstaller and youruninstaller just as good but better*


----------



## chris432159 (Sep 4, 2011)

_*please help my advent adapter will not charge for more than 1hour please can anyone help me*_


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hiya roscoeplr,glad its resolved,[email protected] looks like you need a trip to the new adapter store.


----------



## chris432159 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Huggie54 thanks for the info will do that


----------

